# 1981 720 pickup 4x4



## rkerr (Apr 1, 2010)

I had the oil changed in my pickup, when i got it back it drove fine for about 10 minutes, then I parked it for a few days and noticed it was leaking oil. When I finally got a chance to get back in it and start it, it smoked like i have never seen before. Oil was shooting back out the dipstickand running out different areas of the motor it appeared so much smoke i could not tell where it was coming from. I am not sure what would make such a drastic event happen no problems before oil change then major problems. Anyway I started looking to see if a vacuum line might have gotten pulled loose, could not find anything there. Then i found a wire that appeared to be a ground wire, black wire with a loop end loose around the area where the oil filter is, as well as a white wire with a black stripe on it loose, it looks like it has a end that would plug into a distributor or something. could this be part of my problem? if so how can i find where they should be hooked up?

Thanks


----------

